# Chick tracts



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

Even if you don't know what they're called, I'm sure you've seen them somewhere.  






I'm confident many of you here either have or do drop them off at every chance.  

Why do people leave these behind?  Are they effective?


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2010)

Not familiar with them.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Not familiar with them.



Well I thought for sure everybody was.  My mistake!  

Here's the webpage for Chick publications, specifically their tracts.  They are nothing more than a dollar bill or so sized paperback book.  Each one is a comic book with some lesson on salvation, the multiple dangers of Halloween, why rock music/gays/Islam is evil, etc.  They are "left behind" on purpose in cabs, buses, bathrooms, cafeterias, elevators, etc for someone else to find later.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 29, 2010)

i know them well very good tracs, i like the death cookie for my catholic friends. i have known of them for 31 years


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> i know them well very good tracs, i like the death cookie for my catholic friends. i have known of them for 31 years



Great.  Do you leave them for others to find?  Why or why not?


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well here are two sides of the coin between vanguard and myself. I don't like them and think they do way more damage than good.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> I don't like them and think they do way more damage than good.



Why is that?


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 29, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Why is that?



Because the best way to convince people of the authenticity of the gospel is to live the gospel in an authentic way in one's life, rather than to drop pamphlets that condemn others.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Because the best way to convince people of the authenticity of the gospel is to live the gospel in an authentic way in one's life, rather than to drop pamphlets that condemn others.



Not all of them condemn people or anything else for that matter.  What say you?


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 29, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Because the best way to convince people of the authenticity of the gospel is to live the gospel in an authentic way in one's life, rather than to drop pamphlets that condemn others.



ok to live the gospel? how doe,s that work for the lady at the drive thru window? or the cashier at the grocery store, or the bank teller? that might die in a car accident on the way home. no we are to tell not just live the gospel (good news ). that old lazy line does not work anymore, that is for people that do not want to share the gospel with others, jesus said if you are ashamed of me i will be ashamed of you.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 29, 2010)

and the chick tracs are based on facts.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 29, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> I don't like them and think they do way more damage than good.



Same here.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 29, 2010)

God can use anything, even a Chick tract, that was not my point. 

Personally though, I do not see it as a super effective way of evangelism. 

Also the Chick tracts themselves just do not remind me of the way Jesus might say or do things. 

It's just one man's opinion, and I appreciate any effort to evangelize, but again, just don't see them doing a lot of good.

To the point again... I see them as having more possibility to damage than to help


----------



## Tim L (Sep 29, 2010)

You see those alot in bathrooms, lounges, on tables, those type of places if your on the road alot....one fasinating thing (to me) is that most have not changed in 40 or 50 years; the very same pamplets...if you look at the people; their hair, the type cloths they have on they look like they came right out of the 1950's.  One has the ol guy with the slicked backed Elvis hair peeping through a hole at a lady changing clothes with hair that could have come from any late 50s to early 60's NBC saturday night at the movies (alittle like Tippie Hedren in "The Birds")..Their still out there and they make an impression... 

I would disagree about whether or not they are effective; the idea is to make a jolting impression that sticks with you.....that they do....it might turn some off or it might lead others to christ....their just like alot of things; a mixed bag..


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 29, 2010)

Chick tracts are cool. Some are brash in their message, but sometimes that is what it takes to jolt someone. Condemnation? No I think more like conviction!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Never heard of nor seen them.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 29, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Never heard of nor seen them.



X2


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> and the chick tracs are based on facts.



Does that include Why is Mary Crying?  It's the one that makes the assertion that Catholics are actually satanists.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 29, 2010)

Seen 'em and passed a few along, but certainly not the most effective way. That said, I will not be negative about legitimate methods of spreading the Gospel. Many have had divine appointments in bathroom, changing rooms in clothing stores, phone booths, etc. with chick tracts. Like Gideon Bibles in hotel/motel rooms, if one is brought to Jesus in true repentance,  then that is one more that will spend eternity with God in heaven. Makes God smile, makes me smile.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Seen 'em and passed a few along, but certainly not the most effective way. That said, I will not be negative about legitimate methods of spreading the Gospel. Many have had divine appointments in bathroom, changing rooms in clothing stores, phone booths, etc. with chick tracts. Like Gideon Bibles in hotel/motel rooms, if one is brought to Jesus in true repentance,  then that is one more that will spend eternity with God in heaven. Makes God smile, makes me smile.



Cool, thanks.  Which ones did you drop off?


----------



## apoint (Sep 29, 2010)

My wife puts tracks in peoples hands after talking to them. these tracks only talk about sin and need of salvation. Not condeming other religions. These are from Chapel Library. I find these very thought provoking. People need to start thinking about their salvation and these do that.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 29, 2010)

I would NEVER leave something to bash another denomination. My favorite is the Roman Road to Salvation. But, why leave them? Walk up, look someone in the eye, and with sincerity ask them to read it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 30, 2010)

farmasis said:


> I would NEVER leave something to bash another denomination. My favorite is the Roman Road to Salvation. But, why leave them? Walk up, look someone in the eye, and with sincerity ask them to read it.



I see.  Have you ever walked up to someone, looked them in the eye and asked them to read the copy of "The Mad Machine" that you put in their hand?  It doesn't bash another denomination, ya know.  Just modern medicine.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I see. Have you ever walked up to someone, looked them in the eye and asked them to read the copy of "The Mad Machine" that you put in their hand? It doesn't bash another denomination, ya know. Just modern medicine.


 
No.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Cool, thanks.  Which ones did you drop off?



"This was your life" and one other, the title I can't remember. They were given to me in a small bundle in a rubber band, probably 25 or so. The method is really a shotgun approach that on its face seems rather haphazard, but if 1 in 25 is read, the seed that a person's life can be different in Christ may be planted. The same is somewhat true of movies like "Left Behind" and "The Passion of the Christ". Not all those who saw them were saved before watching and not all were saved after the movie ended. But some came under conviction and made a decision that changed their eternal destination. And that justifies the expense, whether the boxoffice covers the costs or not.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 30, 2010)

farmasis said:


> No.



So what were some of the ones you handed out?  Look at the link again, I'm sure some of them will stand out if you have trouble remembering.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 30, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> Well here are two sides of the coin between vanguard and myself. I don't like them and think they do way more damage than good.





Six million dollar ham said:


> Why is that?



I agree jm, they can do more harm than good. Ham, just like it's been said on here many times before, bashing those that don't believe _exactly_ as you do is not a good way to spread the faith. Some of the ones I've seen were good in spreading a positive faith. Others were like the "death cookie" you mentioned. Just plain hateful.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not a fan of tract's.

There are some thoughtful ones that are nice to leave in hospital rooms.  They can be uplifting and encouraging to a person who's dealing with illness.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> So what were some of the ones you handed out? Look at the link again, I'm sure some of them will stand out if you have trouble remembering.


 
I don't think I have ever handed out any by him...that I can recall. Mine was in general terms of tracts.
I remember the Roman Road to Salvation.

I also did several from Kirk Cameron's Way of the Master, but none of Chick's look familiar.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> So what were some of the ones you handed out?



I handed out "The Four Spiritual Laws" back in my Campus Crusade days.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 30, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I handed out "The Four Spiritual Laws" back in my Campus Crusade days.



I see.  Why did you hand these out?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I see.  Why did you hand these out?



Because that was the "official" Campus Crusade tract used for evangelism.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 30, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> ok to live the gospel? how doe,s that work for the lady at the drive thru window? or the cashier at the grocery store, or the bank teller? that might die in a car accident on the way home. no we are to tell not just live the gospel (good news ). that old lazy line does not work anymore, that is for people that do not want to share the gospel with others, jesus said if you are ashamed of me i will be ashamed of you.



In response, I frankly think it's lazy to assume you are doing a good job evangelizing by leaving tracts in places where they are as likely to be thrown out as read. Or to hand out tracts and take no responsibility for actually relating to people interpersonally in sharing the message of Christ.

It's much harder to take the time to develop relationships with those lost in the world who are very little like you, to meet them where they are, and to show them through your attitude, interactions, conversations etc..that there is something different about you that bears learning more about.  It is in the context of a relationship that others tend to be most receptive to my introduction of the gospel.  This has been my experience.

I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ.  It is salvation for he that believeth.  The tract is simply not my preferred way to communicate that message.  For those who were saved because of a chick tract, glory be to God.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 30, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> In response, I frankly think it's lazy to assume you are doing a good job evangelizing by leaving tracts in places where they are as likely to be thrown out as read. Or to hand out tracts and take no responsibility for actually relating to people interpersonally in sharing the message of Christ.



You seem to have a strong opinion on this.  I could see someone with a speech impediment, someone who's just really shy, someone with a disfigured face, social panic disorder, etc who feels really strongly about spreading the gospel but feels uncomfortable interacting in most situations.  But hey they're just lazy, right?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems strange an unbeliever is so concerned about tracts???  I am not even concerned about tracts as a believer...  oh well.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 1, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Seems strange an unbeliever is so concerned about tracts???  I am not even concerned about tracts as a believer...  oh well.



He's not concerned about tracts.....he's looking for a way to stir something or someone up....it's just a game.... and we all keep playing with him


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 1, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> You seem to have a strong opinion on this.  I could see someone with a speech impediment, someone who's just really shy, someone with a disfigured face, social panic disorder, etc who feels really strongly about spreading the gospel but feels uncomfortable interacting in most situations.  But hey they're just lazy, right?



No, 
In the cases you mentioned, spreading tracts might be the way that God uses that person best.  I was merely expressing my displeasure at the insinuation that I am lazy for not passing out tracts.

Hammy, it's obvious you are doing nothing more than pot stirring here.  Do you honestly have a point?  What do you hope to learn with your questions in this thread?


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 1, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> He's not concerned about tracts.....he's looking for a way to stir something or someone up....it's just a game.... and we all keep playing with him



I think you are 100% correct.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 1, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Because the best way to convince people of the authenticity of the gospel is to live the gospel in an authentic way in one's life, rather than to drop pamphlets that condemn others.


AMEN,brother!


FritzMichaels said:


> Seems strange an unbeliever is so concerned about tracts???  I am not even concerned about tracts as a believer...  oh well.


Neither am I.


jmharris23 said:


> He's not concerned about tracts.....he's looking for a way to stir something or someone up....it's just a game.... and we all keep playing with him



This has been obvious for a very long time.He has the patience of Job,and the mission of Satan.Just my opinion,of course.

What a sad,boring way to spend so much time -"toying" with folks' emotions.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 1, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> I think you are 100% correct.



You're 100% wrong about him being 100% correct.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 1, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> This has been obvious for a very long time.He has the patience of Job,and the mission of Satan.Just my opinion,of course.



I usually have nothing to say to your rubber stamp posts about me.  But today I will tell you I appreciate the inspiration for a new avatar.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 1, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Hammy, it's obvious you are doing nothing more than pot stirring here.  Do you honestly have a point?  What do you hope to learn with your questions in this thread?



Why are you asking me what my goal is when you already state I'm doing nothing but pot-stirring?  I'm confused.  Do you really want to know or will all possible answers I provide be met with the accusation of trolling?

Oh, and speaking to your earlier point, who accused you of being lazy for not dropping off tracts for people to find?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2010)

These tracks / tracts (sp??) seem to stir quite a controversy.  I'll have to look harder for them now.  Want to see what the buzz is all about...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 1, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> These tracks / tracts (sp??) seem to stir quite a controversy.  I'll have to look harder for them now.  Want to see what the buzz is all about...



They'll show up in the most random of places.  I think there's some shock value for sure.  Take a look at that website I linked earlier and look through some.


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 1, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> They'll show up in the most random of places.  I think there's some shock value for sure.  Take a look at that website I linked earlier and look through some.



There's definitely shock value there in some of them.  Story-wise, I actually really like the story of the tract "Holy Joe".  I can remember reading it when I was a kid when I went to a church that used them as part of its ministry.

Incidentally, it is the story of a soldier who ministers the gospel to his brothers at arms and superiors through his actions, attitudes, and words (rather than by handing them chick tracts).  It has a nice plot twist to it, too.  The salty, cigar-chomping Sargent who acts with the most vitriol toward Joe, even sending him on a recon mission that he is sure will kill him, happens upon his dead body and is overwhelmed by the peace on Joe's face in death.  He repents of his sin and asks Jesus to save him in his own, special, Sargent way, just before he is ambushed by the enemies that killed Joe.  

I still think that, in general, there are more effective ways to minister.  It's hard to even get someone with a negative opinion of the gospel to read something contradictory in viewpoint, let alone to consider it might be true. But, like I also said, I thank God for those who come to salvation by whatever means they come.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 1, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> These tracks / tracts (sp??) seem to stir quite a controversy.  I'll have to look harder for them now.  Want to see what the buzz is all about...



The ones on Catholicism will either amuse or anger you.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the Chick Tracts. They come in very handy when I run out, Charmin.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 2, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I like the Chick Tracts. They come in very handy when I run out, Charmin.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Does that include Why is Mary Crying?  It's the one that makes the assertion that Catholics are actually satanists.



Yeah.. I clicked on that "Why Is Mary Crying?" crap.

Told me all I need to know about "chick tracks"
should change the name to "chicken-heads" or
maybe even "crack-heads". What a crock of.. well you know..


----------



## GOoutdoors (Oct 23, 2010)

I believe that these tracts do have merit and believe God can use any kind of intervention to save someone.  I have personally drop tracts similar to this and prayed that God would use them.

On the other hand, Christ has called us to make disciples which goes beyond just the conversion stage.  His Holy Spirit has empowered us to do this and works through us to encourage and build up new believers.

So, yes tracts can plant seeds and even lead to conversion, but everyone needs to be discipled.  It's the pattern Jesus used and asked us to use.  I've chosen to invest time in a small group and God is blessing.

Just my 2 cents, Thanks


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 23, 2010)

GOoutdoors said:


> I believe that these tracts do have merit and believe God can use any kind of intervention to save someone.  I have personally drop tracts similar to this and prayed that God would use them.
> 
> On the other hand, Christ has called us to make disciples which goes beyond just the conversion stage.  His Holy Spirit has empowered us to do this and works through us to encourage and build up new believers.
> 
> So, yes tracts can plant seeds and even lead to conversion, but everyone needs to be discipled.  It's the pattern Jesus used and asked us to use.  I've chosen to invest time in a small group and God is blessing.



I hear you, thanks for the response.  

Do you have any particular strategy with this?  Specifically, are there certain tracts that you avoid distributing (like the anti-Catholic ones)?  Do you drop say "Holy Joe" in a men's bathroom (where only men would find it), whereas "This was your life" or something broad in scope is reserved for a more common place?


----------



## Israel (Oct 23, 2010)

Chick tracts were easily secreted in your fatigue pockets while on "guard duty"...something to keep awake with...


----------



## Big7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ham.. The ONLY place I would "drop" any of that crap is
in the crapper...


----------



## Pale Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Death Cookie...that is too funny. 

Actually, Jack Chick, the founder of Chick Publications, has been found to be a liar and a fraud. He has also published books that were based on total lies about several denominations.


----------



## vanguard1 (Oct 29, 2010)

what parts of the death cookie are not facts?. I would like to know so i can understand better.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 29, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> what parts of the death cookie are not facts?. I would like to know so i can understand better.



It claims that Satan is behind the concept of the eucharist.  

One thing that is accurate there is how seriously this is/was taken by the Catholic church.  I know the debate over whether or not the little wafers (that were just baked earlier that day) are actually the flesh of Jesus has led to countless deaths.

So here it is for your reading pleasure.


----------



## vanguard1 (Oct 29, 2010)

seems to me to show a lot of facts.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 31, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> seems to me to show a lot of facts.



That's funny.. I did not see any..


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 23, 2012)

Saw this one recently...."Soul Sisters"







I noticed it was a little different from "Best Friend" somehow.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 25, 2012)

ROLOL....this thread really is "casting yer pearls before swine"

sorry ham.....not calling you foul names....just thought it was funny.

and thanks for the posts. i'm new here and these really help me get to know "who's who"


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 25, 2012)

rockman7 said:


> ROLOL....this thread really is "casting yer pearls before swine"
> 
> sorry ham.....not calling you foul names....just thought it was funny.
> 
> and thanks for the posts. i'm new here and these really help me get to know "who's who"



Thanks for sharing what popped into your head with us today.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks for sharing what popped into your head with us today.



you are more than welcome


----------



## creation's_cause (Jun 26, 2012)

People leave tracks for the same reason you spend time posting on this site...attempting to influence others....usually a track contains a message of faith, and hope for those that have little of both.  What do your posts have to offer here Hammy?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 26, 2012)

creation's_cause said:


> People leave tracks for the same reason you spend time posting on this site...attempting to influence others....usually a track contains a message of faith, and hope for those that have little of both.  What do your posts have to offer here Hammy?



And yet another "requirement/works from God. Witnessing requires an action by us.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 26, 2012)

creation's_cause said:


> People leave tracks for the same reason you spend time posting on this site...attempting to influence others....usually a track contains a message of faith, and hope for those that have little of both.  What do your posts have to offer here Hammy?



Go back to the top and start over.  You'll see this was me inquiring about these things that I find in the crapper at work.  Just curious as to the motivation for leaving them.  I gained a lot of insight in this nearly 2 year old thread.  As for the tracts, I see they are very divisive, judgmental, controversial (incendiary even), and inconsistent (see my recent post about "soul sisters").  Some people love them, some people hate them.  In the future if you can not contribute to my thread, please stay off of it.  The topic is Chick Tracts; please stick with it and lay off of the personal attacks.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 27, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> As for the tracts, I see they are very divisive, judgmental, controversial (incendiary even), and inconsistent (see my recent post about "soul sisters").



That's Jack Chick in a nutshell.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2012)

creation's_cause said:


> What do your posts have to offer here Hammy?



A different perspective.  It's what makes this board so cool.  6mdh seems alright to me, and I am on the "other team."


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 27, 2012)

creation's_cause said:


> People leave tracks for the same reason you spend time posting on this site...attempting to influence others....usually a track contains a message of faith, and hope for those that have little of both.  What do your posts have to offer here Hammy?



He's the originator of this thread!!!!

Yall stay on subject.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hand out Gospel tracts just about every day but I do not hand out Chick tracts because they are expensive. I use a ministry that gives them out for free or just a love offering. There have been many people saved after reading a Gospel tract and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Death Cookie...that is too funny.
> 
> Actually, Jack Chick, the founder of Chick Publications, has been found to be a liar and a fraud. He has also published books that were based on total lies about several denominations.



For the most part Jack Chick is a bible believer and people read his tracts. Probably going to be a lot of people in heaven because they read a Chick tract.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are just a tool for overzealous Christians.I think it makes people feel good about themselves for leaving them behind, thinking that they are helping God by being a witness for Him.I get tired of folks that think they can beat Jesus into someone that doesn't want Him.When God calls you to witness He will be working on both ends and usually the person in need will confront you with questions and God gives you the answers.
 Really, He doesn't need our help, just our obedience.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you guys seen the "coins". I built a house for a guy who left them everywhere. I thought they were pretty neat.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 27, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> They are just a tool for overzealous Christians.I think it makes people feel good about themselves for leaving them behind, thinking that they are helping God by being a witness for Him.I get tired of folks that think they can beat Jesus into someone that doesn't want Him.When God calls you to witness He will be working on both ends and usually the person in need will confront you with questions and God gives you the answers.
> Really, He doesn't need our help, just our obedience.



my thoughts on witnessing too. phillip and the eunoch(sp) are a perfect example.i can honestly say that the only times i know for sure that my witness was a influence on someones life was when the Spirit had me do it and He was aready at work on that particular person.this is from my own observations an doesn't take into account those that might view me/us in our daily walk which is also a witness unto itself(good or bad)

i'm not saying that knocking door to door isn't a good idea.....shoot do it.....who am i to say otherwise. but thats not the way it was done by early disciples, nor Jesus.still many folks (even christians)have benefited by tracks, bibles,ect., left behind

along side this topic i would add that many of us rely on the pastor, or anouther "spiritual" person, to get someone saved(get'em in church and hope someone else leads them). sheep begat sheep, we should all know how and be bold enough to preach the good news to someone right then and there without anyone but the spirits help.the pastors job should be to guide them once they are saved.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 28, 2012)

rockman7 said:


> my thoughts on witnessing too. phillip and the eunoch(sp) are a perfect example.i can honestly say that the only times i know for sure that my witness was a influence on someones life was when the Spirit had me do it and He was aready at work on that particular person.this is from my own observations an doesn't take into account those that might view me/us in our daily walk which is also a witness unto itself(good or bad)
> 
> i'm not saying that knocking door to door isn't a good idea.....shoot do it.....who am i to say otherwise. but thats not the way it was done by early disciples, nor Jesus.still many folks (even christians)have benefited by tracks, bibles,ect., left behind
> 
> along side this topic i would add that many of us rely on the pastor, or anouther "spiritual" person, to get someone saved(get'em in church and hope someone else leads them). sheep begat sheep, we should all know how and be bold enough to preach the good news to someone right then and there without anyone but the spirits help.the pastors job should be to guide them once they are saved.



Good points.
Rather than leaving a tract on the toilet in the mens bathroom at Hardee's, go out into the dining room and shake a bunch of hands.  Give um a sincere 'God bless you'.  Invite them to church with you.  You'll spark an interest in at least one person.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Good points.
> Rather than leaving a tract on the toilet in the mens bathroom at Hardee's, go out into the dining room and shake a bunch of hands.  Give um a sincere 'God bless you'.  Invite them to church with you.  You'll spark an interest in at least one person.



my pastor, a couple deacons and i were at a resturant. when it came time to tip the waitress we asked her what kinda tip she deserved. methinks she thought it was a joke at first but after a few seconds she said $25(a more than fair amount).

she freaked when the pastor handed her a twenty and a five right then. and then we all smiled when he told her if she had said "$100" that would've been fine. that she thinks too little of herself and God thinks she's worth way more.i learned bunches from that experience. man.....that lady was glowin as we left out!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 28, 2012)

rockman7 said:


> my pastor, a couple deacons and i were at a resturant. when it came time to tip the waitress we asked her what kinda tip she deserved. methinks she thought it was a joke at first but after a few seconds she said $25(a more than fair amount).
> 
> she freaked when the pastor handed her a twenty and a five right then. and then we all smiled when he told her if she had said "$100" that would've been fine. that she thinks too little of herself and God thinks she's worth way more.i learned bunches from that experience. man.....that lady was glowin as we left out!!


 
I heard a similar thing from someone a few years back, (ham, I'd ask you to yield 2 min to the fellow from Suwanee ) ,

He said he was with a party at a restaruant where the service was bad, if not down right miserable. His table suggested they leave w/o leaving any tip. To their surprise, the one man put down a big cash tip, and they all departed. The miserable waitress came out to them, saying they made a mistake, or dropped cash and didn't see it. The man then said that the tip was indeed for her, said he thought she was having a real bad day...  with that, she let down her guard, talked to them about how bad things were, but was a captive audience when it came to these men helping her and also ministering the word.  She gave her heart to the Lord.


We are all bad 'traks' from time to time, but what life is about for us is being ever ready to pass along the grace and mercy of Christ to a dying world.
I also remember those chik trax, some ok, some terrible.
I would hope at all times we would be prepared to share life like those men did in the restaruant.


----------



## Israel (Jun 30, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I heard a similar thing from someone a few years back, (ham, I'd ask you to yield 2 min to the fellow from Suwanee ) ,
> 
> He said he was with a party at a restaruant where the service was bad, if not down right miserable. His table suggested they leave w/o leaving any tip. To their surprise, the one man put down a big cash tip, and they all departed. The miserable waitress came out to them, saying they made a mistake, or dropped cash and didn't see it. The man then said that the tip was indeed for her, said he thought she was having a real bad day...  with that, she let down her guard, talked to them about how bad things were, but was a captive audience when it came to these men helping her and also ministering the word.  She gave her heart to the Lord.
> 
> ...


 Loved your story. Too true.

Don't know if this one is factual, but I believe it true.

Woman goes to her pastor and says, "I can't stand living with my husband, he is cold, uncaring, unappreciative, distant, and even mean sometimes. I can't take it any longer and I am going to divorce him very soon."

"Ahhh" says the pastor, "divorcing him will be too quick and painless, here's what you must do to even the score.
For the next thirty days be as kind as you can be, go out of your way to be solicitous and attentive to his every need. Then, at the end of the 30 days, abruptly tell him you are leaving and walk out. His memory of your kindness will be a terrible retribution to him and he will know he has lost someone truly precious and regret having treated you that way for the rest of his life."

"Yes", said the woman, "what a wonderful idea! I'll make him see what a great gift he has so taken for granted, it's a perfect plan, thank you."

The next month the pastor approaches the woman and asks "Well, have you done it? Did you walk out and leave him brokenhearted forever?"

Beaming, the woman replied, "No, I couldn't do it, even though I did everything else the way you recommended. We have the most wonderful relationship now, I am so happy! It was amazing how much he was able to change in just 30 days!"

Of course, this is just as applicable to men.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 30, 2012)

Israel said:


> Loved your story. Too true.
> 
> Don't know if this one is factual, but I believe it true.
> 
> ...


I love this one


----------

